# What do sponsors look for?



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

sponsors are looking at a well rounded indivual. great scores help, as well as believing in the product or product line, do you work with others? do you shoot for a local proshop? work with kids? most sponsors want people that get out and are seen. 
good luck


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Dustin*

I can tell you, almost ALL sponsors are more interested in you being an ambassador for the sport of archery! The majority of STAFF shooters for any company, are everyday people! Not the top shooters in the world! Sponsors go FIND those guys and girls!! Just be yourself, NEVER say anything bad about another companies products (that does no one in the sport any good!), and know your sponsors products inside and out!! Go to all the shoots you can and when asked, let someone shoot your bow! I can't count the number of shoots I have attended where I have let someone shoot my bow or release!! It's truly about what you can do for them!! They are more than doing their part by giving you equipment or a discount on equipment, so you have to do your part!! Good luck!!!



LilGecko96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am beginning my first season of competitive indoor archery and had a question.
> What is it that manufacturers look for when deciding to sponsor someone?
> ...


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Couldnt have said it any better NevadaPro ! When you are representing a company earn your position , its all about helping our sport grow and become a person to be respected.


----------



## LilGecko96 (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks guys, i signed up for a league near me and i plan on attending every nfaa event that i can
-Dustin


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

When it's time it will come naturally...you won't have to force it. Main thing is to go out, have fun, and love what you do.


----------

